# ummm how on earth did he even see that thing



## brown down (Jan 13, 2017)

impressive skills to say the least

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 13, 2017)

I saw this elsewhere- Looks like fun


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 13, 2017)

Impressive! He really messed up his line pulling the fish up to the bridge. Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Having done a bit of bow fishing back in my younger days, and a lot of fishing off wing walls on dams for a lot of years, I can tell you the odds of making such a shot are so far flung out there that your calculator is gonna give you the big E message any and every way you even remotely try to calculate that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Jan 13, 2017)

That's incredible.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 13, 2017)

We can't see it from the footage but maybe they were schooling there so it was more fish in a barrel shooting than accuracy?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Jan 13, 2017)

I'd be with Rocky on that one...seems to wild a chance without shooting in a full barrel of fish. Cool though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2017)

That was my initial thoughts on it too Colin. If they were schooled tight enough, and there were enough of them there to just launch one out in the middle of the school, yeah I could see that. Might have even done it once or twice, but I never had a line that I could get that much line on the reel, so never that far out there.

Making that shot on a single fish, at that range, with drag of the line, wind off the dam, fish moving even a little bit after release, fish arrows with heads that just aren't really known for pinpoint accuracy either, there just ain't no way. A fish that size can be damn tough to hit even reasonably close, let alone at that distance.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2017)

Impressive....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 14, 2017)

I could do that...


----------

